#  Schulmedizin >   Sehnenscheidenentzündung?? >

## Yakari1969

Hallo zusammen, vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich immer wieder Schmerzen im linken Handgelenk, die anfangs auch immer mal wieder weg gingen, irgendwann aber blieben und immer stärker wurden. Manchmal fühlte es sich auch an wie ein Krampf in der Hand. Druck auf die Pulsadern tat weh und jede Drehung oder etwas mit der Hand ausüben schmerzte. War dann gestern bei meinem Hausarzt, der eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung diagnostizierte und mir eine Bandage verschrieb, um die Hand ruhig zu stellen. Die Bandage hilft zwar schon, aber ich merke schon noch die Schmerzen. Meine Frage ist, wie lange kann so etwas andauern, mein HA hat mich für 2 Wochen krank geschrieben und kann ich ausser ruhig stellen noch irgendwas machen, was der Genesung dient? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. lg Yakari

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Yakari, 
nun neben dem "Ruhigstellen" wäre da noch hin und wieder vorsichtig kühlen und u.U. eine entzündungshemmende Salbe. Ich weis nicht was der Hausarzt Dir mitgeben bzw. verschrieben  hat ..? Wenn Du im Büro arbeitest würde ich Dir raten Unterlagen zu besorgen. es gibt so Mauspads wo vorn so eine Art Wulst drauf ist. Man kann auch eine Unterlage für die Tastatur verwenden, die es in ähnlicher Ausführung gibt.    
Viele Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## Yakari1969

Hallo Stefan, ich habe jetzt immer Voltaren aufgetragen, kühlen werde ich dann auch noch ausprobieren. Der Hausarzt hat mich schon mal für 2 Wochen krank geschrieben, da ich im Lager einer Brotfabrik arbeite und Lieferungen kommissioniere, halt auch schon mal schwer heben muss. Er meinte halt das zwei Wochen evtl. nicht ausreichen, ich dachte nicht dass so was so lange dauert. Mit der Bandage ist's jetzt o. k., ohne kommen die Schmerzen schnell wieder. Lg Yakari

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Yakari, 
ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es extrem wichtig ist das Du das auskurierst. Bevor da irgend etwas chronisch wird. Ich wäre damit auch einmal zu einem Orthopäden gegangen aber auch so ist es OK. 
Natürlich ist mir absolut klar, dass der Arbeitgeber nicht "jubelt" wenn Du länger krank bist. Darum hoffe ich das Du bald wieder die Hände normal gebrauchen kannst Das Voltaren enthält Diclofenac (NSAR)  Diethylamin (aliphatischen sekundären Amine).(1) 
Das ist eine Entzündungshemmende Salbe. (1) Du solltest aber aufpassen das Du nach dem Eincremen an den Fingern keine Salbenreste mehr hast  Das Diethylamin ist nicht ganz so gut für Schleimhäute wenn man doch zufällig einmal in den Augenbereich greift.  
Alles Gute StefanD.

----------

